# No guns for cops, "too frightening "



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Unbelievable but quite predictable
Mass. college hears officers' pleas, still refuses to arm them


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

AIC in Springfield is also unarmed, nestled between two active rival gang territories.


----------



## 02136colonel (Jul 21, 2018)

I got my bachelors from Curry (remember the old saying?). Pisses me off giving them $ when they won’t arm their own Cops. Admin there is very anti-LE until it comes time to make money off of us


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Then fuck'em drop any part of "Police work", "Law enforcement" or "Public safety" from the job title. Give up any type of arrest power and see how long that will last before they get bull shit and want it changed back. If they don't want to give you the tools for the job, take a page from Paul Blart's book and just observe and report.


----------



## Truck (Apr 3, 2006)

During their emergency planning (assuming they even have any) the police should practice locking down and fleeing the campus ahead of students and faculty. When the administration ask what are you doing? The reply should be, what do you expect us to do without weapons.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

02136colonel said:


> I got my bachelors from Curry (remember the old saying?). Pisses me off giving them $ when they won't arm their own Cops. Admin there is very anti-LE until it comes time to make money off of us


The Curry campus is a bucolic location in a very safe town. MassArt is literally down the street from the Mission Hill housing projects.

There's a reason why they advertise police officer positions about as often as McDonald's does for counter help.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Truck said:


> During their emergency planning (assuming they even have any) the police should practice locking down and fleeing the campus ahead of students and faculty. When the administration ask what are you doing? The reply should be, what do you expect us to do without weapons.


Absolutely! RHD...errrRun again should be taught and practiced by the Officers. They should CLEARLY state to the campus that during the Active Shooter they WILL have one day, Police WILL NOT take any measures to respond or interfere with the killing.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

I absolutely refuse to work any job where I am expected to make arrests and confront dangerous people and not be armed. That's suicide. Every last cop in this country should be armed when they're on the street. No exceptions. This isn't fucking Britain. And I even think it's stupid that the bobbies have to call for armed response officers if they get a gun shoved in their face. Call me a bloody wanker, but that's my thoughts on that.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Wanker.

I got there first!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Roy Fehler said:


> The Curry campus is a bucolic location in a very safe town. MassArt is literally down the street from the Mission Hill housing projects.
> 
> There's a reason why they advertise police officer positions about as often as McDonald's does for counter help.


It is also positioned on one of the corridors between Brockton and Mattapan. My friend's daughter was accepted there so I popped over to buy her a sweatshirt... bucolic yes, but very convenient. The unarmed dude at the gate isn't going to stop anyone.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Roy Fehler said:


> The Curry campus is a bucolic location in a very safe town.


The problem with those places is that they really don't think anything could ever happen because they're "safe." Years ago when my daughter looked at Wheaton, the tour guide looked at me like I had two heads because I asked about campus police. The tour guide at Anna Maria told me they "didn't need them." (Which is odd because I thought they had them, but I could be wrong.) They're like the parents of some of my kids' classmates who looked down on anyone who lived in a city where "you have to lock your doors." They didn't like it when I'd point out that the only difference between where they lived (literally 10 minutes away) and where we lived was that someone was going to have to put in a bit of effort to break into our house.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

One thing those administrators don't realize. When a critical incident happens on their campus, they will have no input into how it is handled, simply because none of their officers will be allowed to do anything about it. The responding agency that has armed officers will take command of the incident and will neither know, nor care, about any institutional issues. 

This can be somewhat of a problem, as when chemical agents are used in a food service area necessitating lengthy decontamination that prevents meals from being served to resident students. Or the establishment of a family resource center off campus and out of the control of student administrators. Or a host of other issues that impact the ability of the institution to function. 

The more obvious negative effects of unarmed officers are already out there. These are the impacts that cut to the core of higher ed honchos.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey no guns, don’t respond at an incident and run the other way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Roy Fehler said:


> The Curry campus is a bucolic location in a very safe town. MassArt is literally down the street from the Mission Hill housing projects.
> 
> There's a reason why they advertise police officer positions about as often as McDonald's does for counter help.


So was Sandyhook...........

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drebbin (May 1, 2015)

They issue Ballistic vests so they know there is the potential for an active shooter incident, but they wont arm the people they trust to keep the campus safe. Perfect logic . The author must be a math major. "More than a half thousand students and MassArt community members supported the schools officers remaining unarmed" I guess it sounds better to say a half thousand than to say 500.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Wonder if it's just a money thing ?
Equipment ,training , extra pay for carrying, etc.

Highly doubt the administration gives a damn about the students. If they did they wouldn't overcharge them for worthless degrees.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Sooty said:


> It is also positioned on one of the corridors between Brockton and Mattapan. My friend's daughter was accepted there so I popped over to buy her a sweatshirt... bucolic yes, but very convenient. The unarmed dude at the gate isn't going to stop anyone.


I graduated from Curry, I'll take my chances there over Roxbury every single day, and twice on Sundays.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"The Curry campus is a bucolic location in a very safe town..."

Roy, I'm guessing you were a bit tongue in cheek here. It IS right over the line from Hyde Park, though that's not Roxbury, it ain't Dover, either.
And of course Great Barrington isn't exactly Springfield, a young man a number of years ago (a student, by the way) walked around campus shooting people with a rifle one night. He even shot a security guard. Had he shot an armed police officer, his shooting spree might very well have ended with return fire.

My saying stands, when you're more afraid of those you hire to protect you than those they are hired to protect you from, you've got some serious issues.

A cop can go entire career without needing his gun and that's true just about anywhere, but that ONE TIME could be the END of his/her career and who knows who else.

But I can understand the administrations fears, college students being shot by police is a fairly frequent problem, just 27 in the past 6 months, though in the cops defense, only 5 of them died. The other one was wounded, albeit severely.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

j809 said:


> Hey no guns, don't respond at an incident and run the other way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I interviewed at Mass Art many years ago and was offered the gig. One of the interview questions was "How would you feel about working at a police department that doesn't have guns". I said that's fine until someone with a weapon comes along, cause then I'm just going to be a good witness. I didn't take the job.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I've said in numerous other forums, I have an enormous amount of respect for those folks who can do the job without a gun. It's nuts, but it takes guts. I sincerely DO respect them, no joke, not sarcasm.

I just would prefer a job where those guts have a slightly less chance of spilling.


----------

